# Vaping tax: the folly of tax policy replacing public health policy



## Rob Fisher (6/6/22)

Analysis shows introducing a tax will simply invite the onset of an illicit market!​








ASANDA GCOYI: Vaping tax: the folly of tax policy replacing public health policy


Analysis shows introducing a tax will simply invite the onset of an illicit market




www.businesslive.co.za

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

